# What do you like about your Loft?



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I am getting ready to build my loft, I don’t know when ill start to actually frame it up, but as of now I have almost everything cut primed ready to build, I need a few more sheets of metal for the outside and “ I’m still thinking about what to do about the foundation”. My plans are 8x8 with two 4x8 sections. So far this is a free project, I LIKE FREE STUFF and its recycling. You be surprise building materials you can pick up for free if you just look around and ask people…. Nice to have somewhere to store everything though until I’m ready to use. 


I do not know exactly what to do about the bottoms of my nest boxes/ breeding cages, I want them to be easy to clean but I don’t think I left enough room to make removable floors are drawer type.

*I’m wondering if maybe some of you can post photos of what you like most about your loft as far as convenience and easy maintenance. * 

No rush in building, but heres a Little bit of my start... 










and drawn up idea of what im looking for


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really do like the nest box front idea, which Im sure open up so you can clean inside the box.. the only thing is a flat perch is needed infront of the door into the box which makes the door itself when closed...so the cock can guard it there... if not then another bird could go in and with a door that narrow as you have the intruder would not beable to get out easy and a fight in the box with one cock chasing the other could or probably would smash eggs and stomp babies in the nest.. I like the large square door or even no door..but only half the box has slats for privacy but the other half is open, with that if a stray bird got in someone else's box it would not take long for him to turn around and beable to get out.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*doors*

I will have perch they are the doors, all are cut out ready to be put on soon as I build.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brentjohnf said:


> I will have perch they are the doors, all are cut out ready to be put on soon as I build.


That will help if the cock is sitting there.. if not it will be hard for the intruder to get out with the narrow door way.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have those perches in my old loft and I love them. I saw an old 1900s photo of a loft on the internet and decided to build them because i haven't seen them in any modern loft. One long scrape and there clean. I took the plastic clips of of the v perches you buy and put two on each one. Then you can remove them and pressure wash them from time to time.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Might be the same photo I got the idea from


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This will give you some easy cleaning ideas

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-new-loft-43792.html

http://youtu.be/sfv1A8xKjSk


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

you did a loft the easy to maintain, easy to clean, well ventilated, easy trapping, less bad odour, safe for the bird that all i can say this time. i have a pic of my loft in my album but is not pretty like the others but i like the features of my flyers loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite part about my loft is the built-in settling cage. Close for settling cage, open for landing board.
I need to take a good picture of it. But you can see it opened as a landing board here:








Sorta side view, open.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Great ideas and visuals. I now need a few bags of concrete


















Broclie cabbage collie flowers That I planted in a bad spot as I want to stick my chicken yard here.... O well..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I also like the little doors we put floor level that serves both ventilation and a place to push all the droppings and stuff out of when we clean. Better than having to scoop it up and haul it out in a bucket. Park a wheelbarrow under the door and it can go straight to the garden/compost 









That picture was before the loft was finished. The doors I'm talking about were not made yet so those holes were just covered with wire temporarily until we could make them.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Becky- pleas post those pics of your trap. that thing is nice and may spark something for someone.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do  I'll have some time tomorrow while I wait for birds so why not! I'll get pictures of the trap/settling cage/landing board and those floor doors too.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Concreat down wall framed


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

getting there


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I completely forgot about this thread  I need to take those pics!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

we have a roof


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Coming along nicely. Keep up the good work. Regards, Charlie


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

The List 8x8 lean too loft.

(7) bags quikrete, $25
bricks-free $???
complete 8'x8'x4" slab would have been about 120$

lumber scraped up free!!!

would have cost 
(24) 2x4=$88
(5) 2x6=$30
(8) sheets plywood=$240


roofing free!!!

would have cost
100$

metal still looking???

kiltz-20$
calking 5tubes- $10
paint- $27
Flashing- $20
nails-$15
welded wire 30$ for 4'x50' fence, I will also use for chicken yard so prob. could of scraped for free a 4x4 piece for that center wall.
screen-free

Just to build
spent-$147
saved- about $553, 
I’m no good in math but I quickly thought this stuff up I think it’s close!! 

under the pigeon nest boxes, will be a row of chicken nest boxes they will be able to access it from outside, and ill have doors to pick eggs from inside the loft, and under them will be a small shelter type chicken barn for the others that are not nesting to beable to get out the weather also for feed and water,you can see the door for me to access there feed and water. thought I add that in as a bonus feature... 

check it out sneak peak


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

All painted light blue.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

brentjohnf said:


> All painted light blue.


wow; good skills


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Went pick up 8 new rollers from Jay and Aubrey Thibodeaux, they are both very helpful, and have very nice set ups for there pigeons.


----------

